# Ejemplos de programación para PIC16F876



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 27, 2008)

Hola a todos , acá les traigo un pequeño aporte :

Se trata de un compilado de ejemplos de programación en ASM y C de CCS en base al microcontrolador PIC16F876

aca se tratan temas como: 

- Interrupciones
- lectura puerto A/D
- control de LCD'S
- control de teclados
- control de temporizadores , etc

Espero que les sirva


----------



## fernandob (Sep 28, 2008)

aun no lo lei pero eso es lo que vale ! gracias.
gracias y GRACIAS !

tenes ejemplos de aplicacion de directivas al compilador y otros.?

yo estoy empezado de nuevo con mi viejo amor (nos peleamos un tiempo) y me es muy util ver programas , uno aprende formas de trabajar, muy util.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 28, 2008)

De nada , para mi colaborar con el foro es muy importante.

decime que ejemplos necesitas y me fijo si lo tengo


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

Estoy empezando a aprender programacion con un 16f870, ¿me valen estos ejemplos?


----------



## fernandob (Sep 28, 2008)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> De nada , para mi colaborar con el foro es muy importante.
> 
> decime que ejemplos necesitas y me fijo si lo tengo



gracias por tu onda, agende este tema asi te consulto, de apoco me estoy metiendo de nuevo, pero tranqui por que tengo el trabajo que no me da mucha tranquilidad ademas de unas historias con esto de la electronica que me hicieron abandonarla.
es como si me quedo un raye, pero estoy de nuevo tratando despacito de no pincharlo.

si es como dicen, es como una mina la electronica ....

saludos y estaremso en contacto.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 28, 2008)

Hola a todos  

A fernandob: Ok, para lo que nececites 

A hemp: Si los ejemplos son totalmente válidos, pero cuando usas las librerías del teclado y el lcd tenes que tener en cuenta el tema de la memoria del micro.

espero que les sirva


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 5, 2008)

El pic16f84a, es para mi el mejor microcontrolador para empezar en el mundo de los pic aunque el 16f876 , tiene mas recursos y memoria de programa , es un poco mas completo.  La verdad mas adelante me encantaria poner ejemplos para el pic18f2550 que es lo mas nuevo para experimentar con el puerto USB


----------



## Meta (Oct 5, 2008)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> El pic16f84a, es para mi el mejor microcontrolador para empezar en el mundo de los pic aunque el 16f876 , tiene mas recursos y memoria de programa , es un poco mas completo.  La verdad mas adelante me encantaria poner ejemplos para el pic18f2550 que es lo mas nuevo para experimentar con el puerto USB



Si es en ensamblador...

El 16F84A por supuesto que es mejor empezar con él. Hasta hay un libro específico para ello. www.pic16f84a.org .


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 6, 2008)

tenes razón meta, en ensamblador aunque para algunos proyectos muy basicos como por ejemplo prender y apagar un led, contadores binarios y pequeños programas de control el c de CCS está bastante optimizado. 

nota: Yo tengo ese libro y está muy bueno


----------



## kn4vr (Abr 23, 2009)

hola me gustaria saber si con el Pic16F876 se puede realizar una salida USB y en este caso, si m podrias echar una mano, pq todo lo q  encuentro son proyectos con el 18Fxxx, pero este no me sirve. Gracias por todo y espero una respuesta.[/img]


----------



## Meta (Abr 23, 2009)

Se puede hacer, un tío hizo el USB 1.1 bajo PIC16F84A y tardó dos años y medio en acabar. Es muy complejo, mejor usar uno preparado para ellos que se suelen usar el 18F4550/2250. Cuando aparezcan el USB 3.0 dentro de poco, ya aparecerán también en los PIC nuevos.

En tu caso el 16F876A sería equivalente por números de pines al 18F2550. También puedes usar el ASM del 16F876A. Si te das cuenta y usas el del 18F, ahorrarás mucho código.


----------



## Ricardo.Ojeda (Ago 5, 2009)

Gracias por el aporte, esto me irá bien.


----------



## WINFIT (Oct 27, 2009)

Muchask  gracias por el aporte     , te lo agradesco   muchisimo    ,    thank


----------



## masPerdidoQueNadie (Jun 28, 2010)

hola chicos, soy nuevo aki y he visto que teneis colgadas muchas cosas y necesitaria vuestra ayuda si no es mucho pedir.
me he comprado el PIC 16f876 y tb el PIC kit 2 starter kit pensando q lo podria programar insertandolo en ese zocalo y listo, xo veo que no, asi q ahora estoy muy perdido. 
querria saber como programarlo a traves de la placa del PICkit 2 y como seria el circuito, y todo lo que me digais me ayuda.

muchas gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 28, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-pic-memorias-puerto-usb-pickit2-clone-18080/ ahi mira como funciona el programador..


----------



## Andyseivane (Ago 19, 2011)

hola... yo estoy haciendo un voltimetro y amperimetro de esta pagina http://electronics-diy.com/store.php?sel=kits&sub=pic_voltmeters tengo todos los elementos pero no logro encontrar por ningun lado la programacion para el PIC16F876A... si logran conseguirme todo se los agradeceria muchisimo


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Ago 19, 2011)

Andyseivane dijo:


> hola... yo estoy haciendo un voltimetro y amperimetro de esta pagina http://electronics-diy.com/store.php?sel=kits&sub=pic_voltmeters tengo todos los elementos pero no logro encontrar por ningun lado la programacion para el PIC16F876A... si logran conseguirme todo se los agradeceria muchisimo



Andy temo decirte que no podras encontar la programacion(archivo hex) en esa pagina ya que ellos solo te venden el kit para armar pero no te pasan la programacion en el link que te pongo encontre un articulo donde si te dan el codigo fuente pero es en C saludos

voltimetro-con-pic-y-lcd


----------



## Luno (Ago 19, 2011)

Qué progrma se necesita para abrir  esos archivos???


Salu2 y gracias


----------



## gca (Ago 28, 2011)

Podes abrirlos con block de nota. O usando algun compilador como en este caso el CCS.

Saludos


----------



## swash (Sep 18, 2011)

sos grande moya, en serio, he compilado ya varios y van de lujo con el 16f73, estoy haciendo mi privado y sin tu ayuda estaria mordiendome las uñas, un saludo desde guatemala!


----------



## zerokool (Jun 26, 2012)

Hola colegas presiso crear el diguiente código
PRECISO QUE CUNDO SE ACCIONE EL PRIMER BOTÓN EMPIECE UNA CUENTA REGRESIVA DE 12 MINUTOS
CON EL SEGUNDO BOTÓN SEA DE 30 MINUTOS 
POR ULTIMO EL TERCER BOTÓN SEA DE 60 MINUTOS
Y QUE EL TIEMPO SEA ACUMULABLE 
EJEMPLO APRETÓ 2 BESES EL BOTÓN 3 Y LA CUENTA SEA DE 120 MINUTOS


----------

